# Has anyone seen this carp



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

I would love to have hooked into this one.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

yes,the Giant Siamese Carp is an impressive fish.
i have seen reports of them of reaching weights of 600lbs  
definally the king of all cyprinids!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

that fish looks lovely......i wish there are some here....


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, could you imagine trying to land that on rod and reel!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..from what i have been told..the guys who goes after these beasts only uses 50lbs test and pretty much your average cats set up..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WOW.. So HUGE doesn't even look real ...


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

whats even stranger is that those fish are often 
found is waters only a few feet wide,jungle steams and
canals,ect.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Now THAT'S a carp !!!.Looks as if Payara is well schooled on theses giants  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah I have seen one of those, I have one in my tank!


----------

